# herping in my backyard



## beatlloydy (Nov 12, 2010)

I am quite lucky in some respects...I live in Sydney but have the bush close by (500m as crow flies)...In last few years I have seen a couple of Brown and whip snakes (probably not so lucky there), Eastern Water Dragons, resident Water skinks, bluetongues and even a diamond python. I just leave them to come and go.

However, the latest surprise earlier this week was a juvenile lace monitor. We have a natural bush setting above our pool with a large rock and my wife thought she had seen it sunning itself. The other day it actually ventured down onto the concrete decking. 

Photos not so great but will post more if it comes back


----------



## nathancl (Nov 12, 2010)

Varanus rosenbergi, awesome that you have these around your house!

any pics of the others herps you have seen?


----------



## TassieHerper (Nov 12, 2010)

how cool is that. all i get is the common skink down here. others do get the odd bluey but that is about it unless you live way out bush.


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 12, 2010)

Awesome! It must be nice to have a listed species on your backyard...

DEC | NSW threatened species - Rosenberg's Goanna


----------



## pythrulz (Nov 12, 2010)

How lucky are you to have a wild lacie wander in to your yard awesome creatures


----------



## PhilK (Nov 12, 2010)

Not a lacie as many have said, but even more special! We have been getting heaps of beardies out here but no monitors.. nothing like a wild monitor!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 12, 2010)

Very nice, have seen a couple of heath monitors around Sydney before, but that was in Nat Parks. You're a lucky man to have them visit your yard


----------



## Jarrod_H (Nov 12, 2010)

Sweeet!


----------

